# Question regarding Recon contract requirements



## LEOP24 (Jun 10, 2015)

Gentlemen, 
I have been lurking on ShadowSpear for quite some time and after much thought, have decided I would like to become a Recon Marine. After reading the Recon FAQ, I noticed that it stated one is not able to enlist with a Recon contract if a drug waiver is required for entry into the USMC for that specific recruit. After further research, I came across this document (Page 3-43) that was published more recently and does not list that requirement. Due to immaturity, I smoked marijuana 6 times over two years ago and have not done it since. My questions are: Does a drug waiver prohibit one from enlisting with a Recon contract? If so, can one still lat move into Recon with a drug waiver? And finally, will 6 times MJ use require a waiver? Sorry for the lengthy text. 
Thank you,
LEOP24


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 10, 2015)

Last time I checked smokin weed 6 times won't require a drug waiver. At least it didn't when I came in. Cocaine would be a different story. 

But I have this crazy idea. If you contact a RECRUITER who specializes in this type of stuff I'm 100% positive he/she could answer your question.


----------



## dmcgill (Jun 16, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> But I have this crazy idea. If you contact a RECRUITER who specializes in this type of stuff I'm 100% positive he/she could answer your question.



And to caveat off of this, things like that can change monthly. No one can answer enlistment questions better than a recruiter.


----------



## thecalmc (Jun 17, 2015)

No it shouldn't require a waver, but as these gents said, talk to your recruiter. My 2c as well would be to get an 03xx contract and then volunteer for Recon. If you get a Recon contract and fail at any point, you can be recycled into whatever the Marine Corps wants to assign you. A lot of unhappy campers ended up in Pensacola going to 6 month long MOS schools for jobs in the air wing. A pretty far cry from the 03 life. If you're a contract 03 and happen to not make it through BRC, you're still an infantry Marine.


----------



## Huston (Jun 19, 2015)

Per the question about having to get a waiver for previous drug usage: When I contracted in to the Marine Corps I had to get a waiver for any and all illegal drug usage (only because I opened my big mouth about it).


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 19, 2015)

Huston said:


> Per the question about having to get a waiver for previous drug usage: When I contracted in to the Marine Corps I had to get a waiver for any and all illegal drug usage (only because I opened my big mouth about it).



Not saying we all haven't lied at some point but I'd tread carefully about hinting to this individual to not open his mouth about drug use. 

Yeah we all know you can't get caught unless you admit to it but remember your core values.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 19, 2015)

If you always tell the truth, you'll never have to remember what you said. 

That's easily waiverable. I would just get that out of the way and admit to it so you have nothing to hide.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 19, 2015)

Honor, Honesty, and owning your mistakes...  better to be forthcoming than have it come up in a background without any mention in your initial interview.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 20, 2015)

You should be able to volunteer for recon at SOI.


----------



## ritterk (Jun 22, 2015)

I've assisted in the recruiting field at different points in my career, smoking 6 times shouldn't require a waiver.  I'd recommend getting a 03xx contract, and then when you're at SOI and they ask for volunteers raise your hand and give up your Saturday to take the Indoc at the school house.  Don't take the Recon contract since, as stated previously, if you fail or quit you'll most likely being doing something that will be beyond lame for the duration of your career.


----------

